#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Teil vom Hoden abgestorben Erfahrungen >

## Peksal

Hallo Leute,
ich fang mal an zu berichten. Es ist vor 6 1/2 Wochen geschehen ich hatte einen heftigen Sportunfall und habe ein Hodentrauma erlitten wurde nach dem Unfall von 6 versch. Urologen unterucht alle meinten das selbe als ob sie sich abgesporchen hatten alle gleicher meinung Diagnose: Hodentrauma mit Hämatom, Durchblutung des Hodens sehr gut, keine weitere schäden am Hoden sowie am Nebenhoden. Nun hatte ich einen total geschwollenen hoden der war ungefähr so groß wie ein Tennisball die Urologen meinten alle da hätte sich Wasser/Blut angesammelt und es dauert Wochen bzw. Monate bis der Körper das resorbiert. Ich hab genau 6 Wochen gewartet und war ständig in Urologischer behandlung immer wurde gesagt gedult gedult der Hoden ist nicht beschädigt ich hatte aber immer so komische schmerzen und ein blödes ziehen am Hoden 6 Wochen lang die ersten 5 Tage lage ich nur im Bett und konnte net aufstehen. Nun wurde ich am Mittwoch operiert es sollte eine Hydrozele/Hämatomausräummung durchgeführt werden der große Bluterguss wurde entfernt es waren 100ml Koagel drinnen zu dem ist 1/4 - 1/3 von meinem Hoden abgestorben  :Sad:  der Arzt meinte ich hatte Glück im Unglück dass das abgestorbene Gewebe sich im unteren Teil des Hodens befand sonst wär der ganze Hoden weg! Nun haben die 1/4 - 1/3 weg geschnitten der restliche Hoden war sehr vital und gut durchblutet. Nun meinte der Oberarzt, Op-Arzt und Assistentarzt das es kein Einfluss auf die fruchtbarkeit und Hormonbildung hat! Der Hoden isz trotzdem voll funktionstüchtig ich kann das irgendwie aber nicht glauben  :Sad:  wurde genug enttäuscht sie hatten ja auch gemeint nach dem Unfall das der Hoden noch gut ist. Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung gemacht? Oder kennt sich jemand da aus?

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Peksal,
da ja nur von einem Hoden ein Teil entfernt wurde, hat das keine Auswirkungen auf Fertilität (Fruchtbarkeit) oder Hormonbildung. Selbst wenn der ganze betroffene Hoden entfernt werden hätte müssen, ist die Fruchtbarkeit nur minimal eingeschränkt. 
LG gisie

----------


## Peksal

Vielen Dank für die Antwort ich habe trotzdem sehr Angst in meinem Alter muss das echt nicht sein, ich weis es gibts ja schlimmere Sachen aber ich weis nicht wie sich das anfühlen wird etc.  :Sad:  woher kennst du dich denn aus?

----------

